

Top frameworks rated by developers - javinpaul
http://devrates.com/project/search?query=[java]

======
zaptheimpaler
Love it! I've been thinking about this idea for a while now, and I have some
suggestions.

Besides being a good way to check out a technology before using it, I think
the more important thing here is to be a way to discover tech. Its getting
harder and harder to keep up with every new tool/framework/language but they
can have enormous value if a dev knows about them before starting a project.
If this can be a way to quickly discover AND judge the benefits/flaws of new
tech, that would be a great success.

